

Bulletproof blanket seeks to shield kids during school shootings - smacktoward
http://www.cnet.com/news/bulletproof-bodyguard-blanket-designed-to-shield-schoolkids/

======
afarrell
At $1000 a pop and given the rarity of school shootings, I'm pretty sure there
are more cost-effective ways to save lives.

~~~
daveslash
More cost effective, I'm sure - and I'd probably approve of those more than
this. That being said, decisions are often made with a lot of "gut" feeling. I
could see this going in a few very strange directions.

